# Help with pricing



## dianar (May 24, 2005)

Hi 
I am in need of some help with pricing for the following:
Lunch (top of the line) daily for 8 for a small hedge fund company plus dinner for the president of the co. (family of four) also shop for the families produce & deliver the dinner to there home.
Thanks for any input Diana :


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Dianar, welcome to Chef Talk. I'm going to move your query to the catering forum where it'll get the attention you need from caterers.

Please make yourself at home, then come on back to the Welcome Forum to introduce yourself.

Regards,
Mezzaluna


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

it really depends on your market - where are you located, what type of sophistication of meals are you expected to produce. How many hours a week will you be devoting to this. Can you still do other work or will this basically be a full time job for you.

I just had a chat with another caterer who asked me to speak to his social client about just this type of issue. His client works for a trading firm in Manhattan and the chef is producing 9 lunches and 3 dinners daily (M-F) for a small financial wall street type firm. The dinners are for the CEO's home and are prepared in the office kitchens and delivered to his home. The Chef is paid an hourly of about $40 per hour which translates to 70K plus - no benifits, no vacation time (paid) - they were worried that they were overpaying but personally I think for our market this is reasonable if not even a bit low for the skill level they expect. But it's hard to survive in New York City on a salary of even 70K where as cost of living else where would make that a very nice salary. So like everything else, you have to define your market and your area. 

Can you join any professional private chef associations where you might be able to get more specific info from others in your area or similar demographics that are already doing this?


----------



## dianar (May 24, 2005)

That's really funny... I think your call might of been related to me. I am a chef in nyc, small hedge fund co. I do lunch for eight plus,and dinner for four for the president of the company and I do all the produce shopping for the home. $40 per hr at present, no benifets and I deliver the dinner & produce to his home. The lunches I prepare are all high end meals with detail to presentation. I use all of the best ingredients and the menu is varied. All stlyes fo food(asian,Italian,greek,french,indian.ect all cooked very healthy.Don't you think that call was about me???
Diana


----------

